# Just another DIY flange



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

It's an aluminum dryer vent closet bend!!!!! 
I tested the dryer-it goes outside.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Lmfao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

That's normal around here! 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Nice find, at least they spent the extra $$ and went with the aluminum instead of plastic dryer vent.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

That's nice. Who needs an offset flange? We have flex flange!


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

How long did that last before they noticed problems?


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

Just when you thought you saw it all...


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Not sure if that's code, we might need plumbdrum or Gan to weigh in on this.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Homeowner pulled the toilet before I got there. That's where I told him I wanted to rod from. Main had issues and 3 plumbers BEFORE ME! My 1500 was down. Brought in some plywood and used the dreel from another spot. Yea it got stuck a few times but it's 100% clean now.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

now that is a house to have a camera to see what other fuked up stuff has been done that you cant see....


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

debo22 said:


> not sure if that's code, we might need plumbdrum or gan to weigh in on this.


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

That's one of those diy pipe liners


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Nathan901 said:


> That's one of those diy pipe liners


Now that's funny 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

How on earth does someone do that?! That is unbelievable.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

KoleckeINC said:


> Homeowner pulled the toilet before I got there. That's where I told him I wanted to rod from. Main had issues and 3 plumbers BEFORE ME! My 1500 was down. Brought in some plywood and used the dreel from another spot. Yea it got stuck a few times but it's 100% clean now.




So you left the toilet line or you made a lot of money and fixed it? I'd love to see the other side of the connection where it goes back to ?pvc?


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

It's tiled up and this guy says it's working why bother... We Rodded the main got paid and said see ya.


----------

